# Wtb Outback 280Rs



## thisoneguy

Howdy, looking for a 2011-2013 280RS. The arched ceiling and king size bed is a must for me. Closer to the West coast is ideal.

Also, I'm curious what others think a fair used price would be for this model. I'm seeing some on Craigslist, but before I fly to look at one I want to establish a fair baseline for sale price.

Thanks!


----------

